# Edna and the Rocket - a story book



## Bend The Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I painted this storybook using a very cheap program called "ArtRage". I started it for my daughter when she was about 1 year old...she's 4 now, and I finished it a couiple of months ago. I did the actual painting on my Interactive Whiteboard at work. I used Camtasia Studio to record it as a slideshow and added narration and aved it as a video. Click o this link to view it (hope it works!)

What do we think? Excuse the poor narration 

edna - the movie | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

Cute little storybook! It plays quite well over the web. It's not too long for a 4 year-old...she'll probably be able to memorize all the words to it after only 10-12 plays through. I hope you manage to keep that around for her in some form that she can migrate forward as time passes. Children these days seem to be able to memorize dialogue from "shows",and seem to have a lot of fun watching the same things over and over. Daddy's storybook deserves to be moved forward through time...


----------

